# Gelding mule acting like a stud horse



## General Brown (Jan 10, 2008)

We have a 5year old john mule, thats gelded. We also have a gelding foxtrotter and a qh mare. Last night we saw the mule mount and penetrate the mare. We knew the mare was cycling, but I have never seen this behaviour from a gelded male. I realize that mules are sterile and there will b no offspring, but isnt this odd?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Some geldings will mount mares, and a few of those will penetrate. I would separate them as it can cause a uterine infection in the mare. 

How long have you had the mule? Does he have any stallion behaviors normally? I ask because it's possible he's crypt-orchid and still has a retained testicle in his abdomen. 

There have been a few instances of a male mule impregnating a horse, and of a female mule giving birth but it's rare.


----------



## mulemom (Feb 17, 2013)

Every gelding mule I've had and those belonging to friends have acted the same way. I can't say for the friend's geldings but I'm positive that mine had both testicles removed. The older mares would not let them near but the younger mares didn't seem to have the same objection.


----------



## General Brown (Jan 10, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> Some geldings will mount mares, and a few of those will penetrate. I would separate them as it can cause a uterine infection in the mare.
> 
> How long have you had the mule? Does he have any stallion behaviors normally? I ask because it's possible he's crypt-orchid and still has a retained testicle in his abdomen.
> 
> There have been a few instances of a male mule impregnating a horse, and of a female mule giving birth but it's rare.


I have had the mule for 6 months, and this is the first time I have noticed any stallion behavior. 

Im curious,.... how this could cause a uterine infection in the mare?


----------



## General Brown (Jan 10, 2008)

mulemom said:


> Every gelding mule I've had and those belonging to friends have acted the same way. I can't say for the friend's geldings but I'm positive that mine had both testicles removed. The older mares would not let them near but the younger mares didn't seem to have the same objection.


A good friend today explained alot to me. He described a condition he called proud cut. It seem there is a gland near the testicles, and if it isnt removed, it can cause stallion like behavior.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I have a gelded pony in his 20s. When I got my mare, he suddenly decided that he was a stud. I've seen him mount her, but that's as far as it goes. He never acted like this w/any other mare. (I think he just has good taste.)


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

General Brown said:


> I have had the mule for 6 months, and this is the first time I have noticed any stallion behavior.
> 
> Im curious,.... how this could cause a uterine infection in the mare?


If he penetrates her, and hasn't had his sheath cleaned and sometimes even if he has, he could have bacteria on his penis. If he does, he could cause an uterine infection in the mare. Is this the mare you bred during the spring/summer? I'm assuming she didn't settle if she's in standing heat now. 

If he hasn't had any stallion behaviors he's probably just a randy guy. I had a gelding that I could use as a teaser, he was a randy guy even into his mid 20s.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

General Brown said:


> A good friend today explained alot to me. He described a condition he called proud cut. It seem there is a gland near the testicles, and if it isnt removed, it can cause stallion like behavior.
> 
> Thanks for the replies.


There's no such thing as a "proud cut" gelding, most are really cryptorchid, one testicle that never dropped and is still in the abdomen. 

This article explains it well. http://csu-cvmbs.colostate.edu/Documents/Learnstall9-proudcut-apr09.pdf


----------



## muleman232 (Sep 24, 2014)

Its a mule thing. I have seen several act like you describe. They are worse around horses or ponies. They don't act studdish when they are out of the pasture. I know the ones that i'm referring to have all been gelded.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

muleman232 said:


> Its a mule thing. I have seen several act like you describe. They are worse around horses or ponies. They don't act studdish when they are out of the pasture. I know the ones that i'm referring to have all been gelded.


No, horses and ponies do it too. I have had two geldings - one horse, one pony, that were sometimes very interested in the cycling mares. In both of our cases, while the geldings still had more interest in the mares when they were cycling, the novelty did wear off after a few months of being together.

If the behavior does not start to fade, I would separate them. Not only is there the possibility of uterine infection, but of injury to either animal or the 3rd one in the pen. They are expensive enough without allowing situations that are likely to cause accidents....(I have a horse with a torn ligament as we speak...no idea how she managed it but probably something in turnout.  )


----------



## mulemom (Feb 17, 2013)

Meredith Hodges of Lucky Three Ranch has a good discussion of this issue on her website question and answer section.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

My gelded mule did the same thing to my Arabian mare once or twice when I first got him. Then that was the end of it. He never showed any interest in another mare I brought home after I got him.


----------

